

ShipYourEnemiesGlitter.com website auction now live - noahcoffey
https://flippa.com/3783970-20-000-in-sales-and-2-5-million-visits-in-4-days-hugely-popular-viral-site

======
baby
This should deserve more coverage here. It's interesting how in 4 days it went
from PH to Flippa and might generate hundred of thousand of dollars for the
guy. I don't know if he's sending out the orders, and I don't know why he's
selling so early.

------
Zekio
i guess that site have gotten the fastest possible time, from going active to
being put on auction

